# 2010 was BMWs Second Best Sales Year of All Time. Expands Lead in Premium Sector



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

Way to git 'er done bmw :thumbup:


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I contributed to their success


----------

